# Not sure if this is luckiest or dumbest tractor operator!



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

He's lucky to be alive but dumb for being on the tracks. 
http://www.fwi.co.uk/news/photos-driver-escapes-tractor-sliced-two-train.htm?cmpid=NLC%7CFWFW%7CFWNEW-2015-0515


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonder what the age of the tractor driver was? Or does that make any difference?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish i could have done that to the TM tractors i had. Maybe he felt like me.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Doesn't look like it broke any glass in the cab. Must've snapped those bolts so fast it didn't have time to twist. May be able to salvage the cab, all but the seat anyway.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like he has a winter project!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

One of the benefits of a tractor with no forward frame! :lol:

carajou, you had problems with NH TM tractors? Care to comment? I have a TM120, mixed feelings about it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> One of the benefits of a tractor with no forward frame! :lol:
> 
> carajou, you had problems with NH TM tractors? Care to comment? I have a TM120, mixed feelings about it.


Not today I'm in a really good mood and want to stay that way.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmmm. I understand. Good moods/days are too hard to come by to ruin.

Just gonna ask, did you have a TM175/190 or a smaller model?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Hmmm. I understand. Good moods/days are too hard to come by to ruin.
> 
> Just gonna ask, did you have a TM175/190 or a smaller model?


A pair of TM140's


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Bazooka said:


> Doesn't look like it broke any glass in the cab. Must've snapped those bolts so fast it didn't have time to twist. May be able to salvage the cab, all but the seat anyway.


I bet they didn't find the seat until he took his pants off


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

i can just imagine the phone call, " uh ya hunny im gonna be a little late for dinner, also can you meet me with a fresh set of shorts, no big deal but please hurry."


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucky to be alive, I just wonder how he didn't see the train.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

shortrow said:


> Lucky to be alive, I just wonder how he didn't see the train.


I bet dollars to dimes the obvious answer. Didn't look. Just pulled on through and BAMM!


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

That had to be the fastest tractor split ever done. Heck of a way to destroy a New Holland.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Not today I'm in a really good mood and want to stay that way.


Haha, kind how I feel about the Chevy plow truck I bought.


----------

